# mon I pad est mort snifff...



## tibidan (13 Avril 2012)

Salut les amies.... mon Ipad est mort... je magasinais sur sears.ca et mon pad a (back triper) écran noir et plus rien que faire?? avez-vous une idée de ce qu'il lui ai arrive a peine 2 ans d'usure


----------



## CBi (13 Avril 2012)

Peut-être un coup de blues de la batterie ? J'avais eu ça sur mon ipod touch il y a quelques années. A tenter = le mettre à la recharge très très longtemps et voir si ça le réveille.


----------

